
The Guys Who Trade Your Blood For Profit - aaronjg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erincarlyle/2012/06/27/blood-money-the-guys-who-trade-your-blood-for-profit/
======
lps41
Article is over a year old... At one point it mentions that the company isn't
profitable but expects to be by mid-2013. I wonder how the company is doing
now?

Edit: Looked up their website, found them at
[http://generalblood.com](http://generalblood.com). Looks like they are now
working with Delta to deliver their blood, and Delta had an internal news
article about General Blood:
[http://www.generalblood.com/img/0912_5min_28.pdf](http://www.generalblood.com/img/0912_5min_28.pdf)

------
xerophtye
Worst Title Ever. Should have been something like "Guys who are trying to make
the blood distribution more cost efficient"

